# No tab, wrap and tuck (Vid Tut)



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Did some playing around and worked on a way to hide the tab when using the wrap and tuck method of band attachment. Hope it works for you!

There was NO way i was able to take photos as it takes 6 fingers per hand to do this, but here's a video:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I like the tie method you are now doing...But as the tabs,,I bring mine to the front ..so it acts as a chaf pad for the bandset to rest on when pulling back.. giving longer band life...it there is a break it will be at the pouch hole~~~AKAOldmiser

Thanks for sharing Erick


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Pretty cool looking, real clean!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

A good method for a slingshot going in and out of a pocket.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice thanks for showing
Cheers


----------



## hautamak (May 5, 2013)

Very clean and smooth, will try that


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks nice and clean Eric! Thanks very much for sharing. I love learning new little innovations like this.

Tom


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice technique ... thanks for posting it.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. It looks so clean.

Question - How do you change the band-set?


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Good Method, but i don't pull mine all the way thru because i can exchange bands quicker.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

That's Pretty Cool! I Really Like How Clean The Black Theraband Is, And Without The Tab It Looks Sleek. Nice Work!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

thank you very much, I'll try it with string for my leather Gypsy Tabs


----------

